# Hi Folks - Hoping for some help.



## jeffreya (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello

First of all My Husband & I would like to wish you all a very merry Christmas & a prosperous New Year.  

We have chosen to begin the process of Surrogacy in the new year and after much research we have chosen in principle to travel to Ukraine and try with Biotexcom (mainly due to the All Inclusive Package they offer)

We have been trying to conceive for over 4 years now and have a failed attempt at IVF (ICSI) 5 eggs retrieved only 2 were healthy enough to be inserted.  I have had cervical cancer in the past and my AMH levels are abnormally low, according to our doctor i have a <20% chance of conceiving even with IVF.

We know that there are people on this board who have tried with Biotexcom and having read the stories we are confident that it will suit our needs.  We just have a couple of questions that we would love to have answered. 

1) We would be opting for the "All Inclusive" package, has anyone here specifically went with this package?

2) We understand that the "All Inclusive" package gives us the chance to try with my own eggs 2 times and if it fails we can then opt to move onto having eggs donated (all included in the package) is this the case? Having read the literature from the website many times we feel that it is a bit ambiguous.

3) We are a bit  confused as to the length of time we would have to spend in Ukraine in the event of being lucky enough to have a child, The UK Immigration Office states on their website that a parental order in case of Surrogacy can only be obtained 6 weeks after the child is born, does that mean my husband or i would need to stay in Ukraine for a minimum of 6 weeks before we could bring a child home to the UK or could we apply for a Visa that would allow for us to bring our baby home and allow the 6 weeks to pass whilst we were here?

We would really appreciate your feedback on these questions and any advice, i know it is Christmas so most likely people are busy doing other things, i just wanted to get this post written before i forgot any of the main questions i have.

Thank you so very much in advance

Andria & Martyn


----------



## atta (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,
I also wonder how it is with "all inclusive package" if you want to use your own eggs. Once I wrote an mail to BioTexCom asking them about surrogacy with my own eggs but they  used copy/paste writing information from their website where it was not clearly explained. So I still don't know how it is with surrogacy+my own eggs... I would appreciate if someone could explain it to me.


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Andria and Martyn! I went with the "All Inclusive" package in biotexcom. This kind of package is the very best option for those who need to have some guarantees. The surrogacy procedure takes a lot of time and it isn`t that cheap. For sure, it`s really much easier to go through it when you know that you will succeed in any case! When you decide for surrogacy you meet many people with the same problem. And not all of them were lucky enough to succeed from the first attempt… That`s when you really begin to appreciate the "All Inclusive" package. 
When we came to Kiev the first time we were met in the airport by the clinic representatives. Accommodation and food were provided as well during all the time we were staying in Ukraine. There are 3 visits in total. The third one is the longest one (documents` proceeding), while the others took us several days each. How long you stay in Ukraine in order to have all the documents done depends on your country of origin. In my case it took us approximately one month to go back home (that’s for US citizens). But the Spanish couple, who got their baby almost the same time as we did, had all the documents done in 2 weeks. 
I am not sure if I can answer your second question properly, because, due to my inherited disease, it was impossible for me to use my own eggs. But the Spanish couple (by the way we are still in touch ) tried without donor and they got pregnant by second attempt. But, as I remember, the doctor is the one who decides how many attempts with your own eggs you are given. So, that question can be answered only during your first visit to the clinic. 
I hope I managed to help you at least a little bit, and if you have anything else to ask - feel free, because I understand how difficult is to take the right choice and how important is to get a really deep knowledge of all the process


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Atta, I think the best way to find out this kind of information is to talk directly to some manager of the clinic. If you need any contacts PM me, I have them saved in my tablet


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

We have twins born through surrogacy in the Ukraine. In happy to tell you about our experience with the passport application (we were in Ukraine for 4 months). Please feel free to pm me.

Good luck on your journey.

Xxx


----------



## jeffreya (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Guys
thank you so much for your replies, 

We have decided to do a couple of DE cycles prior to moving into surrogacy.

rj765 & DaisyMaisy i will certainly contact you if we end up going down this route.  thank you for offering your assistance.

xx


----------

